# I'm ready to quit fostering!!!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so freakin tired of every foster dog peeing in my house! The last eight foster dogs I've had have not been house trained and all of them have gone in the house repeatedly. 

Someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong, I keep them on a leash right next to me, I never let them roam loose, I take them out frequently and they pee outside. Then they come in and pee on the floor right next to me, while they are on the leash.

I'm going to have to pull up the carpet and throw it away. Concrete floors, isn't that appealing?

GRRRRRRR - I am so mad!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I do not have any tips for you but I certainly can understand your frustration.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm sorry! That is hard to deal with I'm sure! I don't have any tips, but I do have to applaud you for fostering those dogs and helping them on the road to a new and happier life! Sure your carpet and sense of smell may suffer, but you deserve a big huge thanks for the effort and love you put into fostering! I'm sure if those dogs could say " I love you I love you I love you" while they were peeing on your floor, they would!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I am so freakin tired of every foster dog peeing in my house! The last eight foster dogs I've had have not been house trained and all of them have gone in the house repeatedly.
> 
> Someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong, I keep them on a leash right next to me, I never let them roam loose, I take them out frequently and they pee outside. Then they come in and pee on the floor right next to me, while they are on the leash.
> 
> ...


That would be really hard to deal with, especially all back to back like that! I wish I had some advice for you. I certainly don't know why they would pee right in front of you like that. How old is the foster?

I would feel the same way and I KNOW my DH would have had a fit a long time ago. Hope it gets better.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I know that has to be so frustrating! I only had one adult (female) that it happened with and she had a UTI.

Now I foster puppies, so I know I am going to deal with lots of accidents at first. 

Could it be that they are going in the same place the other ones were going in? Maybe a good soaking with Nature's Miracle would help? I am so sorry!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My current foster is 3 yrs, and was supposed to be house trained according to his owner who surrendered him to the shelter.

I have used GALLONS of Natures Miracle. I don't think you can really remove the scent, the dogs can always smell it. He is going to the same area as other dogs have.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Can you block off that area, or is it one that you have to leave accessible?

You may need to invest in a black light and wait until it's dark to look for the actual urine spots. Then drench them. Hopefully that will help!

I have a cat who ruined two areas of carpet. Talk about a nasty smell! If I didn't love her, she would be in big trouble!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I would say the urine got into the pad underneath the carpet. The only way I know to get rid of it that deep is to rip the carpet up.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Melissa:
I would agree that perhaps the scent is in the carpet pad underneath the carpet. Please don't quit--you are such an inspiration to others in GRRNT!


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh how I know what you're talking about Sandy is doing the same thing we keep her down stairs in the family room let her out every hour, she pee's and then comes right back in the house to only pee again. No UTI

Hubby is getting very upset, due to the fact that we just got new carpeting in Nov. for the whole house. 

She will go to the door to be let out so she knows what she's doing, we can keep her the in crate all day no pee, sleeping at night with Karen no pee. I think they just try to test you to see how far they can go. 

But we have to love them......................


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah dont quit fostering who else can I pester to get licks from? Who are you fostering? Neither Tinkerbelle or wee'd inside However Charlie did leave some massive pooh right underneath the sofa table. I sure miss that lil nutter. Then again I miss my own so bad sometimes it just makes wanna lay down and sleep.. Hopefully I can see you guys out on saturday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

I am so sorry you are going through this. What would the rescues do without loving fosters like you.

When we adopted our Samoyed girl years ago she would have accidents every once in awhile, always went in same spot by patio door-we had blue carpetting. I suggested to Ken that we buy a blue shower curtain liner and put it down there so if she would pee again and she WOULD, it would catch the urine and then I could wash off the shower curtain liner when I got home from work and so on and so on.
Ken said it will look like crap, but that spot already looked bad, so I got the shower curtain liner, laid it down *and wala, I would just clean it off when **Munchkin had her accident. * I think Munchkin always had kidney problems we had her checked all the time and she did have uti's quite often. I loved the sweetheart!!! 

Debbie: So sorry to hear that Sandy is having accidents still.
The UTI is gone?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I am so freakin tired of every foster dog peeing in my house! The last eight foster dogs I've had have not been house trained and all of them have gone in the house repeatedly.
> 
> Someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong, I keep them on a leash right next to me, I never let them roam loose, I take them out frequently and they pee outside. Then they come in and pee on the floor right next to me, while they are on the leash.
> 
> ...


 
Been there, done that way tooo many times. It is in the pad, so yes you may just have to rip out the carpet. You can always paint the concerte like we did. If you do, make sure you get the nice shiny eurithane coating over it, easy clean ups...

Sounds like you are doing all the right things, they could all just be re-acting to the smells...

Keep up the great work sweetie...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I feel your frustration*

I feel your frustration and I feel very sorry for you.

I'm pretty sure the other person is right about the smell being in the carpet and that's why the dogs keep going there.


I am not endorsing this product, because I've never used it but I saw it on QVC Shopping Network, that Cesare Milan has a cleaning solution for dog accidents which supposedly completely takes out the stain and smell.
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...llan-Set-of-2-32oz-Natural-Odor-StainRemovers


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

They are marking, trying to make themselves feel at home. Some of my own dogs who never have accidents will pee once, in a new place. We pulled up the carpeting years ago due to all my fosters marking. I try to stick with females, they will go but not as bad as boys. I had one foster girl that would lift her leg and pee!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

And that's why I have tile floors. We ripped up carpet ... and hardwood was covered...in the dog areas. It keeps you from losing your mind.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

The rescue group that comes to my store swears by these for their male fosters:

http://www.bellybands.net/

Females...not so sure, I'll have to find out.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> And that's why I have tile floors. We ripped up carpet ... and hardwood was covered...in the dog areas. It keeps you from losing your mind.



After seeing the huge difference between the stress levels of me housebreaking Sam (with tile floors) and my friend housebreaking his sister Molly (with carpet) I will NEVER have carpet again, especially if I'm bringing a new puppy home!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I just want to add that Finny's breeder does have cement floors in her house! Polished and beautiful! And her kennel is like a third bedroom. I know this might be impossible for you at this time, but I thought it was funny the first time I saw it. I always wanted cement bathrooms, so I could just take in the power washer and hose them down .


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

My son has cement floors too. Acid stained concrete. It's just amazing! Looks JUST like real marble.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Abbydabbydo said:


> I just want to add that Finny's breeder does have cement floors in her house! Polished and beautiful! And her kennel is like a third bedroom. I know this might be impossible for you at this time, but I thought it was funny the first time I saw it. I always wanted cement bathrooms, so I could just take in the power washer and hose them down .


Here Here!
I used to joke with my husband about just removing the TP and towels and power wash the bathroom.
Karen


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bailey has been known to do that at my niece's home, but the only time he did it here is when he was frightened by something the first time he was dropped off. He never peed in my home again.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, this is enlightening! I have never heard of cement floors! (except in the basement but mine have carpet over them!)

So sorry Mylissy, I don't have any suggestions beyond what everyone else has said. 
They must smell it, especially if they are supposed to be housebroken. I'm sorry to say.: (


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> ! I have never heard of cement floors! (except in the basement but mine have carpet over them!)


Concrete floors are the cool thing here in Dallas in the new builds with a modern flair. We almost put concrete floors in but decided to go with travertine after the dogs literally demolished our wood floors. Supposedly they keep cooler in the summer but I'm not so sure a cooler floor is a good thing in the winter! Also, they do scratch if they are dyed and polished. I've even heard of concrete counter-tops in kitchens.

Melissa, I hope you are less frustrated today.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation. I have definitely heard of concrete for counters but not floors and I read many design mags.

Great in warm weather area.. don't think I'd like it here in NE. Our wood floors are cold!

I too hope Melissa is doing better!


----------

